# Εκλογές Σεπτεμβρίου 2015



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2015)

Αυτή τη φορά, ίσως είναι σκόπιμο να συζητήσουμε και προεκλογικά. Έστω και χωρίς αρχική εισήγηση αφού ακόμη (τυπικά) δεν έχουν προκηρυχτεί οι εκλογές.

H Bild επικαλείται σήμερα (σε ρεπορτάζ της Λιάνας Σπυροπούλου) μια από τις «εσωτερικές» δημοσκοπήσεις σύμφωνα με την οποία ο Σύριζα φτάνει το 28%, η ΝΔ το 25 και η Λαϊκή Ενότητα το 8%.


----------



## rogne (Aug 24, 2015)

Φαντάζει κομματάκι γελοία αυτή η δημοσκόπηση, μόνο και μόνο γιατί 28 + 8 = 36 (το ποσοστό του Σύριζα τον Γενάρη). Ε, δεν είναι στ' αλήθεια πιτούλα σε φέτες τα ποσοστά των κομμάτων, έστω κι αν παρουσιάζονται έτσι μερικές φορές.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2015)

Υποθέτω ότι ο dr7x έβαλε την πληροφορία επειδή πρόκειται για την πρώτη δημοσκόπηση — και μόνο. 

Ακόμα κι αν δούμε δημοσκόπηση με άριστη δημοσκοπική εγκυρότητα (μεγάλο δείγμα, άψογη τήρηση των κανόνων), δεν θα έχει ιδιαίτερη αξία αυτή τη στιγμή. Εδώ δεν ξέρουμε καν τις προεκλογικές πλατφόρμες των κομμάτων. Όσο για τους υποψήφιους...


Προσθέτω τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών του Ιανουαρίου 2015 για να τα έχουμε πρόχειρα:



*Κόμμα*
|
*Ποσοστό*
|
*± %*
|
*Έδρες*

ΣΥΡΙΖΑ | 36,34% | +9,45% | 149
Νέα Δημοκρατία | 27,81% | –1,85% | 76
Χρυσή Αυγή | 6,28% | –0,64% | 17
Το Ποτάμι | 6,05% | Νέο | 17
ΚΚΕ | 5,47% | +0,97% | 15
Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες | 4,75% | –2,76% | 13
ΠΑΣΟΚ | 4,68% | –7,60% | 13
Κίνημα Δημοκρατών Σοσιαλιστών | 2,47% | Νέο | —
Ένωση Κεντρώων | 1,79% | +1,51% | —
Τελεία | 1,77% | Νέο | —
ΛΑΟΣ | 1,03% | –0,55% | —
ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ - ΜΑΡΣ | 0,64% | +0,31% | —
Πράσινοι - Δημοκρατική Αριστερά | 0,49% | –5,76%3 | —
Πηγή: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ελληνικές_βουλευτικές_εκλογές_Ιανουαρίου_2015


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2015)

Α, ναι, συμφωνώ για την όποια αξία της δημοσκόπησης. Για μαγιά την έβαλα, για να ξεκινήσει η κουβέντα...


----------



## Earion (Aug 24, 2015)

Ανδρέας Ζαμπούκας. «Οι δέκα μικροί Μήτσοι του Σύριζα» (_Protagon_, 22 Αυγούστου 2015)

Περιήγηση στις φυλές των Ελλήνων εκλογέων. Δέκα πορτρέτα βέβαιων ή δυνητικών ψηφοφόρων του Σύριζα. Συγγνώμη, όχι του Σύριζα: του Αλέξη Τσίπρα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 24, 2015)

Χτες συναντήθηκα με κάτι παλιούς συμμαθητές, οι μισοί της παρέας ήταν εκπαιδευτικοί ή είχαν κάποια σχέση με την εκπαίδευση. 
Μου έλεγαν ότι στα σχολεία (ή μάλλον καλύτερα, στα λύκεια, στις ηλικίες που είναι κοντά στην ψήφο ή ήδη ψηφίζουν), υπάρχουν μόνο δύο είδη ψηφοφόρων: χρυσαυγίτες και συριζαίοι. Αμφότεροι με το φανατισμό της νιότης και με έντονη αντιπαράθεση, εντούτοις έχουν ένα κοινό σημείο, ότι μισούν την ΕΕ.
Κανένα άλλο είδος ψηφοφόρου δεν φαίνεται να εκπρόσωπείται, ούτε καν οι ουδέτεροι/ αναποφάσιστοι. 
Οι Έλληνες γονείς κι οι Έλληνες δάσκαλοι αναλογίζονται άραγε τις ευθύνες τους ποτέ;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν στα κόμματα που την τελευταία πενταετία με συνέπεια έκαναν πλύση εγκεφάλου στους νέους δημιουργώντας τη δική μας γενιά Τζιχαντιστών που μισούν (ή έτσι νομίζουν) τη Δύση, ενώ συγχρόνως απαιτούν, και θεωρούν αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά τους, να τους χρηματοδοτεί όλος ο ντουνιάς για να καταναλώνουν τα προϊόντα του δυτικού καπιταλισμού. Βάλε όλα αυτά τα παιδιά που "μισούν την ΕΕ" να ζήσουν ένα 24ωρο χωρίς σμαρτόφωνο και χωρίς ΦΒ ή Τουίτερ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2015)

Δεν άντεξα τους τόνους το φτιασίδωμα που παρακολούθησα στη συνέντευξη τύπου που έδωσε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας στην 80η ΔΕΘ. Για να συνέλθω, διάβασα και ανεβάζω αυτό το άρθρο του πάντα εύστοχου (για τα δικά μου μέτρα) Γιώργου Παγουλάτου από την κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή.

*Τι είδε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/829748/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/ti-eide-o-ale3hs-tsipras


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

Άκουσα χτες τους δημοσιογράφους να λένε πόσο σούπα ήταν αυτό το ντιμπέιτ, αλλά καλώς έγινε. Αυτό το «καλώς έγινε» ισχύει για διαδικασίες που μπαίνουν μπροστά και γίνονται κάθε τόσο και ελπίζεις ότι, ακόμα κι αν αρχίσουν στραβά κι ανάποδα, θα βελτιώνονται σιγά σιγά. Αυτό το πράμα που είδαμε χτες δεν σηκώνει βελτίωση. Το πετάμε έτσι ακριβώς που σχεδιάστηκε και έγινε, και πάμε για άλλα. Αυτό δεν ήταν τηλεμαχία, ήταν διαπόμπευση της τηλεμαχίας και του δημοσιογραφικού επαγγέλματος. (Οι πολιτικοί έχουν όλες τις ευκαιρίες να ρεζιλεύονται —και ρεζιλεύονται— στη Βουλή.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2015)

Νομίζω (και ελπίζω, για να είμαι ειλικρινής) ότι το χτεσινό ντιμπέιτ θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως ορόσημο του τέλους του μιντιακού συστήματος των «μεγαλοδημοσιογράφων», φουσκωμένων και μη.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2015)

Ωραία τα σχόλιά σας, αλλά για κάποιον που δεν είδε το ντιμπέιτ δε λένε τίποτα. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να πει με δυο φράσεις τί έγινε;


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ωραία τα σχόλιά σας, αλλά για κάποιον που δεν είδε το ντιμπέιτ δε λένε τίποτα. Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να πει με δυο φράσεις τί έγινε;









Με δυο φράσεις όλες κι όλες. :twit: :devil:


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2015)

Έγιναν πασαδόρικες ερωτήσεις, υπήρχε ένας δημοσιογράφος ο οποίος κτγμ καμία δουλειά δεν είχε εκεί, καθώς όχι μόνο λαΐκιζε ασύστολα και δε σεβόταν τους κανόνες του χρόνου αλλά έκανε τον αρχιπασαδόρο, και κυρίως δεν υπήρχε καλό follow up. Για παράδειγμα, ο Καμμένος ψευδώς δήλωσε ότι δεν έχει καταδικαστεί για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση του Αντρίκου Παπανδρέου και κανείς δεν τον αντέκρουσε. Οι πολιτικοί δεν απαντούσαν στις ερωτήσεις και κανείς δεν τους πίεζε - ο Λαφαζάνης, ας πούμε, δεν απάντησε στο φλέγον «τι θα γίνει αν πάμε στη δραχμή» και έβγαλε κάτι δεκάρικους περί τρομοκρατίας των ΜΜΕ.

Επίσης, η οργάνωση ήταν αυστηρή αλλά ανούσια, καθώς είχε θεματικούς κύκλους προφανώς υπαγορευμένους από τους συμμετέχοντες, και ο συντονιστής δημοσιογράφος κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν κάκιστος, καθώς περιορίστηκε στο να επιβάλλει τυπολατρικά τους κανόνες του χρόνου αλλά δείχνοντας σαφώς τις πολιτικές του προτιμήσεις.

Θα προτιμούσα να μπορούν οι δημοσιογράφοι να ρωτούν ό,τι θέλουν και να πιέζουν για να πάρουν την απάντηση που πρέπει.


----------



## rogne (Sep 10, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω (και ελπίζω, για να είμαι ειλικρινής) ότι το χτεσινό ντιμπέιτ θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως ορόσημο του τέλους του μιντιακού συστήματος των «μεγαλοδημοσιογράφων», φουσκωμένων και μη.



+1, και ας ενώσουμε τις ελπίδες μας.

ΥΓ. Σε μία από τις χτεσινές ενότητες χωρίς ερωτήσεις, μόνο με τοποθετήσεις των αρχηγών, άκουσα τον Θεοδωράκη να καταγγέλλει "τον κύριο Παρασκευόπουλο των ανοιχτών φυλακών και την κυρία Τασία των ανοιχτών συνόρων" και σκέφτηκα (ξανά) ότι έχει φτάσει πολύ δεξιά πια, σχεδόν στην ακρούλα. Μάλλον αλλάζει ακροατήριο, είθε να μην πιάσει τίποτα εκεί που πάει για ψάρεμα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2015)

Νομίζω πως το κακό είναι ότι η κυρίαρχη τάση ήταν να μιλούν με συνθήματα, καθώς είναι τόσο κατακερματισμένο πια το κοινό των ψηφοφόρων ώστε οι περισσότεροι προσπαθούν να ψαρέψουν από παντού.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

rogne said:


> "τον κύριο Παρασκευόπουλο των ανοιχτών φυλακών και την κυρία Τασία των ανοιχτών συνόρων"



Φτηνή και κουτή συνθηματολογία, που άκουσα (με άλλο περιεχόμενο) κι από άλλους αρχηγούς, πιπίλες και γλειφιτζούρια που έχουμε βαρεθεί να βρίσκουμε μπροστά μας, που θεώρησαν σκόπιμο να επαναλάβουν κάτω από τις χρονικές πιέσεις του φορμάτ. Λες και όλο το σόου ήταν στημένο για να δούμε πώς θα φανούν πιο κουτοί οι αρχηγοί και οι δημοσιογράφοι, πώς θα αποβλακωθούν περισσότερο οι ψηφοφόροι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2015)

Όλα τα ντιμπέιτ παντού είναι στημένα γιατί όλοι ξέρουν από πριν τις ερωτήσεις (αυτό το λέω με βάση τα αγγλικά ντιμπέιτ). 
Απλά οι ερωτήσεις είναι συνήθως σοβαρές κι οι πολιτικοί απαντάνε σε αυτές κι όχι σε άλλες (αλλιώς τους ανακαλούν να επανέρθουν). 
Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας βλέπει ό,τι θέλει να δει. 
Οι οπαδοί του Α θα τον βρουν τέλειο, οι οπαδοί του Β θα βρουν τον Α άσχετο κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2015)

Παρεμπ., τι παθαίνουμε όταν γκουγκλίζουμε και δεν επαληθεύουμε: Το fail του debate. Ο Καμμένος διάβασε τρολιά σαν μήνυμα μαθητή για τον 'θάνατο' του ΠΑΣΟΚ


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όλα τα ντιμπέιτ παντού είναι στημένα γιατί όλοι ξέρουν από πριν τις ερωτήσεις



Μπα... Έχω άπειρα στοιχεία ότι κάνεις λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

Palavra said:


> καθώς περιορίστηκε στο να επιβάλλει τυπολατρικά τους κανόνες του χρόνου



Αυτό ίσως να με εκνεύρισε περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δημοσιογράφοι και πολιτικοί πρέπει να εμπιστεύονται τον συντονιστή και να του δίνουν την ευχέρεια να συντονίζει με κάποια άνεση, έτσι ώστε να μην προκαλούνται εκνευρισμοί για ανούσιους λόγους.


----------



## crystal (Sep 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οι οπαδοί του Α θα τον βρουν τέλειο, οι οπαδοί του Β θα βρουν τον Α άσχετο κλπ.



Το πρόβλημα είναι πως αυτήν τη στιγμή η πλειοψηφία του εκλογικού σώματος τους βρίσκει όλους καραγκιόζηδες. Μου έχουν πει ήδη τρία άτομα πως δεν θα πάνε να ψηφίσουν επειδή δεν έχουν καμία όρεξη. Κι εγώ που έκλεισα εισιτήρια, ιδέα δεν έχω τι θα ρίξω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2015)

Όσοι «απέχουν γιατί όλοι είναι ίδιοι» δίνουν εν λευκώ την άδεια σε όσους ψηφίσουν να αποφασίσουν για λογαριασμό τους.
Όσοι «δεν ξέρουν τι θα ρίξουν» έχουν χρόνο να ενημερωθούν και να αποφασίσουν.


----------



## SBE (Sep 10, 2015)

H εμπειρία μου λέει ότι όσοι δεν ξέρουν τί θα ρίξουν θα ψηφίσουν ό,τι και τον Ιανουάριο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2015)

crystal said:


> Κι εγώ που έκλεισα εισιτήρια, ιδέα δεν έχω τι θα ρίξω...


Ένα από τα κόμματα που έχουν κάποια ελπίδα να μην αφήσουν τη ΧΑ να γίνει τρίτο κόμμα. Χρειάζεσαι καλύτερη δικαιολογία;


----------



## sarant (Sep 11, 2015)

Εγώ αρχικά είχα σκεφτεί να μην πάω να ψηφίσω, επειδή η ημερομηνία με ξεβολεύει αφάνταστα. Τελικά όμως δεν άντεξα κι έβγαλα εισιτήριο. Βέβαια, ξέρω τι θα ψηφίσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2015)

sarant said:


> Τελικά όμως δεν άντεξα κι έβγαλα εισιτήριο.



Καλημέρες. Λοιπόν, εγώ δεν το είχα ποτέ αυτό. Σέβομαι την ψήφο μου: πάντα ψηφίζω το κόμμα που ελπίζω ότι θα είναι η καλύτερη λύση υπό τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες, συχνά για να μπορώ να το βρίζω μετά ως ψηφοφόρος του.  Ποτέ δεν έχω ρίξει λευκή ψήφο: θέλω να αποφασίζω εγώ για τη δική μου ψήφο, όσο κι αν ξέρω ότι ελάχιστα μπορώ να επηρεάσω το αποτέλεσμα. Νιώθω ότι η ψήφος που θα ρίξω θα επηρεάζει περισσότερο την προσωπική μου ψυχολογία, τον αυτοσεβασμό μου. Αλλά είχα και κόκκινη γραμμή: δεν θα ταξίδευα για να ψηφίσω. Θα έκανα ενδεχομένως εκστρατεία να έρθει η κάλπη στα μέρη μου, αλλά δεν θα ταξίδευα για τη μία ψήφο. Θα ταξίδευα (και έχω ταξιδέψει) για να παρευρίσκομαι σε εκλογικό πανηγυράκι — άλλο αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2015)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω την αποχή. Παίρνω το θέμα της ψήφου πολύ στα σοβαρά. Το θεωρώ χρεός να συμμετάσχω, χρέος απέναντι σε όλους εκείνους που αγωνίστηκαν και έχυσαν το αίμα τους ώστε να μπορώ εγώ σήμερα να ψηφίζω ελεύθερα. (Δεν είναι σχήμα λόγου, όντως έχει χυθεί αίμα γι’ αυτό). Όποιος δεν ξέρει τι να ψηφίσει, ας ακολουθήσει τη συμβουλή του Νϊκελ στο #24.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 11, 2015)

Το σποτ του Λαφαζάνη, τα μιμίδια για το σποτ του Λαφαζάνη, την τρολιά του Λαπαβίτσα και το σποτάκι της Ζωής θα τα βάλουμε εδώ στο σοβαρό νήμα ή να φτιάξουμε νήμα για τις χαζομαρούλες των εκλογών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2015)

Ρίξε εδώ, Όλι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2015)

Ρίξε, και θα τα μεταφέρουμε. Και θα προσθέσουμε. Και θα σχολιάσουμε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 11, 2015)

Κερνάω πόνοοοοο!

Πάμε: 

1) Λαφαζάνης-Νομισματοκοπείο (original)





2) Λαφαζάνης - Νομισματοκοπείο (Ταραντίνο)





3) Λαφαζάνης-Νομισματοκοπείο (Kreator, Pleasure to Kill)





4) Λαφαζάνης-Νομισματοκοπείο (Χάρρυ Κλυνν)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 11, 2015)

Λαπαβίτσας-τρολιά στον Θεοδωράκη





Ζωή-"Τι είπατε;"




(Εντάξει, αυτή δεν χρειάζεται μιμίδια, είναι από μόνη της σούργελο!)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 11, 2015)

Και το σχόλιό μου για όλα αυτά είναι: κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα, ρε φίλε, δεν γίνεται!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2015)

Ο σωστός ο διαφημιστής πιάνει την ευκαιρία στο φτερό (από τη σελίδα της ασφαλιστικής εταιρείας στο ΦΒ):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2015)

Ο μπαμπάς ξύπνησε από το 6χρονο κώμα (Ποτάμι):






-- Ακόμα δεν ξύπνησες, τα ξέρεις όλα!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2015)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι δεν μπορώ ούτε να γελάσω. Η κατάστασή μας είναι τραγική.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Έλα, τραγική είναι η κατάσταση στη Συρία. Εδώ έχουμε καταντήσει το κακομαθημένο παιδί της Δύσης, που δεν λέει να κάτσει φρόνιμο και να μάθει δυτικούς τρόπους, αλλά μόνο ξυλίτσες επιτρέπεται να μας δίνουν, όλο και πιο δυνατές, γιατί η σύγχρονη παιδαγωγική δεν επιτρέπει τις ξεγυρισμένες σφαλιάρες. Οπότε, ας είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι που μας κρατάνε μακριά από τη χρεοκοπία, έστω κι αν τους στέλνουμε ενίοτε περίεργους διαπραγματευτές που φλερτάρουν επικίνδυνα με πράγματα για τα οποία ποτέ δεν τους εξουσιοδοτήσαμε. Έχουμε την άνεση να φτιάχνουμε αστεία βιντεάκια με κάποιους από τους καλύτερους κωμικούς της Βουλής (φέρτε πίσω τον Χαϊκάλη), να απασχολούμε επιτροπές μήπως και ακυρώσουμε τα χρέη μας, να κάνουμε τρεις εκλογές το χρόνο, να λέμε ποιηματάκια σε ντιμπέιτ — θες να σου κάνω μια τεράστια λίστα με τις αηδίες που έχουμε την άνεση να κάνουμε επειδή δυσκολευόμαστε να σοβαρευτούμε; Ε, ας είμαστε ευγνώμονες γι' αυτή την άνεση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2015)

Δεν κατάλαβες. Τραγική είναι η κατάσταση που ζούμε όπου βασιλεύει ο λαϊκισμός και η έλλειψη κοινής λογικής. Πόσο πια ν' αντέξει ο άνθρωπος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έλα, τραγική είναι η κατάσταση στη Συρία.


Θα συμφωνήσω με αυτό. Εδώ είναι ακόμη κωμικοτραγική. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2015)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι εταίροι μας θέλουν να εκλεγεί ο Σύριζα και να κυβερνήσει σε συνεργασία με τις υπόλοιπες δυνάμεις που υπέγραψαν το τρίτο μνημόνιο. Έχει άλλωστε δείξει ότι, ακόμα κι αν προβάλλει μακρά και οδυνηρή αντίσταση, είναι η δύναμη που υπογράφει τα καλύτερα μνημόνια, με μεγάλη επιτυχία στο να πείθει και τις άλλες συστημικές δυνάμεις να δεχτούν να στηρίξουν την τελική του συνθηκολόγηση επιλογή — πάντα για το καλό της χώρας.

*Αυστηρό μήνυμα σε Έλληνες πολιτικούς από Eurogroup *

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27377&subid=2&pubid=35128357


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2015)

Μου το έστειλαν αυτό και είναι, νομίζω, ό,τι πρέπει για να σκάσουμε κι εμείς κάνα χαμογελάκι, πρώτη μέρα της τελευταίας προεκλογικής βδομάδας σήμερα. Τα υπόλοιπα χαμογελάκια, το βράδυ.

*Προς επικοινωνιολόγους Λαφαζάνη
το κορίτσι του διπλανού portal*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=42946


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2015)

oliver_twisted said:


> Και το σχόλιό μου για όλα αυτά είναι: κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα, ρε φίλε, δεν γίνεται!








Το σχόλιό μου: πείτε μας τι πίνετε, να πιούμε κι εμείς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2015)

Τουλάχιστον αυτή κάτι αλλάζει. Αμφιέσεις.


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2015)

α. Η κυρία ήθελε να παίξει σε διαφήμιση απορρυπαντικού
β. προσλάβανε άνθρωπο για μοντάζ! 
Άμα είναι έτσι αν ξανάχουμε εκλογές σε έξι μήνες θα φτιάξουν βιντέοκλιπ για Όσκαρ


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2015)

H κυρία μπορεί να μην έχει παίξει σε διαφημίσεις απορρυπαντικού, αλλά έχει γράψει και εκτελέσει άσματα προώθησης γραφείου συνοικεσίων (του "μετρ του ζευγαρώματος" Πάππα, για τους γνωρίζοντες ;) ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2015)

Είδα το διαγωνισμό του Books' Journal:

Σας κα­λού­με, λοι­πόν, να μας στεί­λε­τε έ­να μι­κρο­δι­ή­γη­μά σας μέ­χρι 150 λέ­ξεις (α­νώ­τα­το ό­ριο, του τί­τλου, που εί­ναι υ­πο­χρε­ω­τι­κός, συμ­πε­ρι­λαμ­βα­νο­μέ­νου) που να έλ­κει την έμ­πνευ­ση α­πό κά­ποι­ο κε­φά­λαι­ο, πε­ρι­στα­τι­κό, ή ι­δέ­α των δύ­ο τό­μων του εν λό­γω βι­βλί­ου.
http://booksjournal.gr/slideshow/it...ον-κι­χώ­της-σε-λι­γό­τε­ρες-α­πό-150-λέ­ξεις



Εγώ όμως εμπνεύστηκα από την επικαιρότητα των ημερών και είπα να πρωτοτυπήσω: Τίτλος 146 λέξεων και κείμενο τεσσάρων.

Τίτλος: Πώς ένα συνονθύλευμα αριστερών τάσεων κατάφερε να πείσει τους Έλληνες ψηφοφόρους ότι μπορεί να ανατρέψει διεθνείς πρακτικές για την ανάνηψη χρεοκοπημένων κρατών και έγινε κυβέρνηση με υποσχέσεις ότι θα σκίσει τα μνημόνια και θα βάλει τέλος στη λιτότητα, με αναπόφευκτη συνέπεια μετά από ανούσιες διαπραγματεύσεις επτά μηνών να φέρει μια νέα συμφωνία, πολύ πιο επώδυνη απ’ όσο θα μπορούσαν να φανταστούν οι ψηφοφόροι, αφού περιλαμβάνει όσα μέτρα απέφευγαν να πάρουν οι προηγούμενοι μαζί με όλη τη χασούρα που μάζεψαν οι ανοησίες του επταμήνου και, παρά ταύτα, μετά την πλήρη κατάρρευση όλων των υποσχέσεων και την επίδειξη απίστευτης ανικανότητας σε όλους σχεδόν τους τομείς διοίκησης, προβλέπεται να πάρει αρκετές ψήφους στις τρίτες εκλογές της χρονιάς ώστε να έχει άλλη μια ευκαιρία να μας πείσει ότι δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την αποτελεσματική διοίκηση που απαιτεί η σύγχρονη Ευρώπη και απλώς να κάνει διπλάσια λάθη από τους προηγούμενους.

Κείμενο: Γαμώ την ατυχία μας.



Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε κι εσείς το δικό σας (προ)εκλογικό μπονζάι, και να υποστηρίξετε δικές σας απόψεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2015)

*Βρέθηκε!*

Επιτέλους οι εκλογές τελεσφόρησαν. Επιτέλους η Ελλάδα έφτανε στο ζενίθ των προσδοκιών της παγκόσμιας κοινότητας. Οι δημοσκόποι της είχαν μάθει πια τι σκεφτόταν και τι ψήφιζε ο κάθε πολίτης της χώρας. Η αποχή (μετά από αμέτρητες εκλογές και ξεσκονίσματα των εκλογικών καταλόγων) είχε εξαφανιστεί και η αδιευκρίνιστη ψήφος είχε σχεδόν μηδενιστεί (ενός μόνο ψηφοφόρου έμεναν άγνωστες οι βουλές). 

Αδυνατώντας από το φθινόπωρο του 2015 να σχηματίσουν κυβέρνηση, τα τριάντα τρία πια κόμματα της χώρας που ισομοιράζονταν από τρία τοις εκατό και κάτι δεκαδικά είχαν συμφωνήσει προεκλογικά να βρουν τον άνθρωπο αυτόν, που θα αποφάσιζε με την ψήφο του ποιο κόμμα θα έπαιρνε το μπόνους των 50 εδρών, και να του προσφέρουν την πρωθυπουργία.

Την Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου 2017 ο άνθρωπος αυτός επιτέλους βρέθηκε. Εντοπίστηκε στο εκλογικό του τμήμα το ψηφοδέλτιό του. Ήταν το μοναδικό λευκό σε όλη τη χώρα.


----------



## anemelos (Sep 19, 2015)

Η απάντηση είναι απλή: Το παλιό πολιτικό σύστημα είναι τόσο απαξιωμένο, οπότε ο μονόφθαλμος φαντάζει η καλύτερη επιλογή για πολύ κόσμο. Ένα από τα επιχειρήματα που έχω ακούσει είναι ότι ''τουλάχιστον αυτός προσπάθησε'', όταν από την άλλη ο Γεωργιάδης επιχαίρονταν για το μνημόνιο, είναι λογικό για πολύ κόσμο όταν φτάσει στην κάλπη, να στηρίξει αναγκαστικά πάλι τον Τσίπρα. Ο Τσίπρας πλέον ακολουθεί τη λογική του παλιού ΠΑΣΟΚ χρησιμοποιώντας αντιδεξιά συνθήματα ελπίζοντας ότι θα προσεταιριστεί τους παλιούς ψηφοφόρους του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Χθες στο Σύνταγμα, τον άκουσα να αναφέρεται συχνά στη ''Δημοκρατική Παράταξη", που λίγο απέχει από τη ''Δημοκρατική συμπαράταξη''! Τελικά ο Τσίπρας θα αποδειχθεί το καλύτερο αμορτισέρ για το ελληνικό πολιτικό κατεστημένο, καθώς θα είναι αναγκασμένος να εφαρμόσει το μνημόνιο και αυτός ως ''Αριστερά'' και να υποστεί και αυτός το σχετικό πολιτικό κόστος. Από την άλλη, γίνεται πλέον ένας καθαρά συστημικός παίκτης καθώς απευθύνεται πλέον στην Κεντροαριστερά, που νομίζω αποτελεί και το πλειοψηφικό κομμάτι στην Ελλάδα, και εξασφαλίζει έτσι την πολιτική του καριέρα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Η κυβέρνηση προβλέπω ότι θα είναι ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΠΑΣΟΚ-ΠΟΤΑΜΙ, οπότε και θα έχουμε το οριστικό διαζύγιο του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με κάθε τι αριστερό. Φυσικά και τώρα, τα νήματα του κρατικού μηχανισμού εξακολοθούν να κινούνται από παλιούς Πασόκους που, όπως και να το κάνουμε, είναι αυτοί που ξέρουν καλά τη δουλειά!


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2015)

Καλό βόλι!







Σκίτσο του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη, Καθημερινή 19/9/2015


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2015)

Μου το έστειλαν και θα το στείλω κι εγώ παρακάτω:


*Roman Gerodimos*
September 18 at 12:21pm

Όταν είπα ότι έσκασα στην Easyjet 400 ευρώ που δεν μου περισσεύουν και τέσσερις μέρες που επίσης δεν μου περισσεύουν για να κατέβω να ψηφίσω, πολλοί φίλοι με κοίταξαν σαν να είμαι ούφο. Εδώ καλά-καλά σου λέει δεν ξέρουμε τί να ψηφίσουμε και θα βγει ο Λεβέντης στη Βουλή, εσύ θα κατέβεις να ψηφίσεις; Η απάντηση είναι ναι.

Πέραν των πρακτικών θεμάτων (απόσταση, υγεία κλπ) που μπορεί να εμποδίσουν κάποιον από το να ψηφίσει, και τα οποία είναι απολύτως σεβαστά, το βασικό επιχείρημα όσων απέχουν συνειδητά είναι συνήθως ένα εκ των εξής δύο:

(α) δεν ξέρω τί να ψηφίσω / κανείς τους δεν με εκφράζει: αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι θεωρείς ότι ο Λεβέντης, ο Καμμένος, η Κωνσταντοπούλου και ο Κασιδιάρης είναι εξίσου ικανοί (ή ανίκανοι) και ηθικά ακέραιοι (ή άτιμοι) με τον Ματσαγγάνη, τη Λυμπεράκη, τον Καρίπογλου και τον Χρυσοχοΐδη. Εάν το πιστεύεις αυτό και δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε πολιτικές, κόμματα και ανθρώπους, τότε το πρόβλημα δεν το έχει το πολιτικό σύστημα αλλά το δικό σου αξιακό σύστημα και η κρίση σου. Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος αλλά η βασικότερη αρχή της δημοκρατίας είναι το να συνυπάρχεις με τους άλλους στην ίδια κοινότητα. Δημοκρατία δεν είναι το να βρω τον τέλειο, τον καθαρό, τον Θεό. Δημοκρατία είναι το να συμβιβάσω αυτά που θέλω εγώ με αυτά που θέλουν άλλα 11 εκατομμύρια δίπλα μου. *Η ρητορική της ισοπέδωσης είναι βαθιά φασιστική και πάνω της βασίστηκαν όλα ανεξαιρέτως τα απολυταρχικά καθεστώτα.*

(β) οι εκλογές δεν αλλάζουν τίποτα / οι αποφάσεις επιβάλλονται από τους ξένους / το μνημόνιο θα εφαρμοστεί ούτως ή άλλως / θα πεθάνουμε όλοι: Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε τράπεζες ανοιχτές ή κλειστές; Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε πλεόνασμα ή έλλειμμα; Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε συμμαχίες ή το να μας αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι σαν ξεφτιλισμένους ζητιάνους; Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε ελεύθερη μετακίνηση στην Ευρώπη ή αυστηρούς συνοριακούς ελέγχους; Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε υποστήριξη δισεκατομμυρίων ευρώ για επενδύσεις και κοινωνική προστασία και το να είμαστε μόνοι μας χωρίς βιομηχανία και εξαγωγές; Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε ένα πλαίσιο ασφάλειας και το να είμαστε χωρίς συμμάχους δίπλα σε Βαλκάνια, Τουρκία και ISIS; Το ίδιο είναι να έχουμε το δικαίωμα της ψήφου ή τανκς στο Σύνταγμα; Όλες αυτές οι επιλογές δεν είναι θεωρητικές. Είναι εμπειρίες που τις έχουμε ζήσει.

Ένας τελευταίος λόγος αποχής είναι ότι οι εκλογές αποτελούν ουσιαστικά έναν καθρέφτη της κοινωνίας. Αυτό που βλέπουμε στον καθρέφτη δεν μας αρέσει και έτσι λέμε να τον σπάσουμε. Μόνο που αυτό που βλέπουμε στον καθρέφτη είναι απλώς το είδωλο του εαυτού μας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2015)

Ή μπορεί απλά να ελπίζεις ότι η κρίση των συμπολιτών σου θα είναι η σωστή και να μην έχεις ούτε το χρόνο ούτε το χρήμα να πας Ελλάδα. 
Άσε που για κάποιους από εμάς αν εφαρμοζόταν το σύστημα άλλων χωρών (ψήφος μόνο αν λείπεις από τη χώρα λιγότερο από 15 χρόνια) θα μέναμε απ'έξω (αν και νομίζω ότι η ΕΕ δεν θεωρείται άλλη χώρα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ορθώς κατά τη γνώμη μου).


----------



## rogne (Sep 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...με τον Ματσαγγάνη, τη Λυμπεράκη, τον Καρίπογλου *και τον Χρυσοχοΐδη*.



Αλήθεια; Και η αλεπού στο παζάρι; :devil:


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2015)

Πρόκληση. Προφανώς ο γράφων θεωρεί ότι ο Μιχάλης Χρυσοχοΐδης έχει ωφελήσει ή μπορεί να ωφελήσει την πολιτική ζωή της χώρας περισσότερο από τον Λεβέντη, τον Καμμένο, την Κωνσταντοπούλου ή τον Κασιδιάρη. Ή μπορεί να λέει ότι ο καθένας στην ανάλυση του θα πρέπει να βρει τα δικά του θετικά και αρνητικά πρότυπα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2015)

Τελικά αυτό εννοούσε η Μέρκελ όταν έλεγε ότι οι εκλογές θα είναι η λύση, όχι το πρόβλημα;

Ότι θα φύγουν οι δραχμιστές από την κυβέρνηση και θα μπουν αντ’ αυτών οι Λεβέντηδες στη Βουλή; 

Όχι, όχι. Πιο πιθανό είναι ότι πλέον οι ψηφοφόροι ζητούν από τους πρώην κατεξοχήν αντιμνημονιακούς, τον Σύριζα και τους Ανέλ, να εφαρμόσουν το μνημόνιο, ίσως με τη δική τους προσέγγιση και το παράλληλο πρόγραμμα, πιθανότατα με την ατζέντα της τετρόικας.

Να το δω αυτό και τη ΝΔ με το ΠΑΣΟΚ να κάνουν αντιπολίτευση, και μάλιστα αντιμνημονιακή αντιπολίτευση, και θα πω ότι τα έχω δει όλα. 

Άντε, καλό χειμώνα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα για αντιπολίτευση "μνημονιακή". 
Όσο για το τί ζητούν οι ψηφοφόροι, μήπως μπορείς να μου πεις τί ζητούν απο την ΧΑ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2015)

Τα τελικά αποτελέσματα *εδώ*.

Οι θριαμβευτές:


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Κάποιος να περισώσει την ψυχολογική μου ισορροπία! Με πυροβολούν διάφοροι αντισυριζαίοι με κείμενα γεμάτα απαισιοδοξία. Πείτε μου, σας παρακαλώ, ότι πραγματικά ο Τσίπρας κατάλαβε τα λάθη της πρώτης θητείας του και δεν θα τα επαναλάβει. Ότι θα συνεργαστεί έξυπνα με τους εταίρους, να μη μας ταλαιπωρούν. Ότι θα βάλει υπουργούς να διοικούν και να χτίζουν, αντί να γκρεμίζουν και να κάνουν το παιχνίδι του αντίχειρα με τα χέρια σταυρωμένα. Ότι θα είναι πραγματικά το καινούργιο και καλύτερο, παρά το παρωχημένο ανορθολογικό χαζοαριστερό αντιδραστικό χτες. Ότι θα εγγυάται σταθερότητα και σώφρονες αποφάσεις, μπας και έρθουν καλές επενδύσεις, αντί να σηκωθούν όλοι να φύγουν, επενδυτές και άξιοι νέοι και όσοι μπορούν να ρίξουν μαύρη πέτρα πίσω τους. Αν έχετε κάποιο αισιόδοξο μήνυμα, αφήστε το εδώ. Το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα δεν αρκεί. Το αντίθετο.


----------



## rogne (Sep 21, 2015)

Θα σε τρολάρω, nickel, σόρι: ο Φορτσάκης (που κάποτε είχε και "Φορτσακιάδα" εδώ, τρομάρα του) δήλωσε προ ολίγου ότι "δεν συμφωνούμε με το περιεχόμενο του Μνημονίου"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2015)

Ο Φορτσάκης έχει τωόντι αποδειχτεί πολύ λίγος πολιτικά. Ας προσθέσω κι ένα «ως τώρα» για τυχόν θαυμαστές του.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2015)

Και η Γεννηματά στον ίδιο δρόμο:
Φ. ΓΕΝΝΗΜΑΤΑ: Καλά, εκλογές κάνει γιατί βιάζεται να μην καταλάβει ο ελληνικός λαός ότι του έρχεται λογαριασμός 14 δις, γιατί ακόμα δεν έχει αρχίσει να πληρώνει…
Γ. ΠΑΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ: Που τα ψηφίσατε.
Φ. ΓΕΝΝΗΜΑΤΑ: Βεβαίως τα ψηφίσαμε, *διαφωνώντας με κάθε άρθρο και κάθε λέξη αυτού του μνημονίου*. Διότι διαφορετικά η χώρα ήταν αντιμέτωπη με την άτακτη χρεοκοπία. Διότι κατέρρευσαν οι μύθοι και για τη Ρωσία και για την Κίνα που θα μας βοηθούσαν και θα μας εξασφάλιζαν τα κονδύλια για να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει η χώρα. Επομένως όταν έχεις να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα στην άτακτη χρεοκοπία, την απομόνωση, την περιθωριοποίηση στη Νοτιοανατολική Μεσόγειο, με το ISIS, με τον φονταμενταλισμό, με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση που υπάρχει γύρω μας, προφανώς αναγκάζεσαι να ψηφίσεις κάτι με το οποίο διαφωνείς πλήρως. Αυτό είναι το ζήτημα.​http://www.pasok.gr/συνέντευξη-φώφης-γεννηματά-πρόεδρου-2/

Αυτές τις μεγαλοστομίες να μην είχαμε, τι ωραία που θα ήταν. Και επίσης, ας μην προσπαθούσαν να παίξουν όλοι μπάλα στο γήπεδο του λαϊκισμού. Αλλά θα μου πεις, μετά ποιος θα τους ψήφιζε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Εγώ έχω δεχτεί εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια ότι οι αντιπολιτεύσεις αποδείχνονται λίγες. Από τις κυβερνήσεις έχω μεγαλύτερες απαιτήσεις. Από ΝΔ, Πασόκ και Ποτάμι περιμένω να υπάρχει αντιπολίτευση σε κάποια μέτρα του Μνημονίου. Σημασία έχει σε ποια και τι θα έχουν να αντιπροτείνουν. Δεν θα πρέπει να είναι όλοι κάπως σοβαρότεροι στην επόμενη Βουλή; Η προηγούμενη θα έχει το ρεκόρ σουρεαλισμού, σίγουρα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2015)

Μα αυτό είναι το άσχημο: ότι βλέπουν πως χάνουν επειδή ο πρώτος έκανε το Χ (συνήθως λαΐκισε χωρίς όρια και υποσχέθηκε τα πάντα στους πάντες) και προσπαθούν να κάνουν κι εκείνοι το ίδιο.

Εντωμεταξύ, σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε η οικονομία της Πορτογαλίας από τον Standard & Poor's - η οποία οικονομία, να σημειώσουμε, έχει φτάσει να δανείζεται με αρνητικό επιτόκιο. Και η Ιρλανδία έχει λέει ανάπτυξη 7%, αντί για 5% ή κάτι τέτοιο που περίμεναν. Αλλά εμείς εδώ συζητάμε ακόμα για το ποιος διαφωνεί με το μνημόνιο περισσότερο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Κάποιος να περισώσει την ψυχολογική μου ισορροπία!



Σώθηκες. Αλλά δε νομίζω ότι το χρειάζεσαι. Τα υπόλοιπο που λες (ότι δηλαδή ως εκ θαύματος θα βάλουν μυαλό όλοι) είναι αρκετά αισιόδοξο, οπότε δε χρειάζεται να σωθείς από εμάς, το κάνεις και μόνος σου. 

Εγώ απλά θεωρώ ότι δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, ό,τι είχαμε και πριν έχουμε και τώρα. 
Ίσως καλό είναι να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για χαμένη δεκαπενταετία, γιατί απλώς χαμένη δεκαετία μου φαίνεται λίγο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Μα αυτό είναι το άσχημο: ότι βλέπουν πως χάνουν επειδή ο πρώτος έκανε το Χ (συνήθως λαΐκισε χωρίς όρια και υποσχέθηκε τα πάντα στους πάντες) και προσπαθούν να κάνουν κι εκείνοι το ίδιο.



Περίπου. Θα έλεγα ότι περισσότερο όλοι κάνουν το ίδιο, άσχετα από το τι κάνει ο πρώτος. Και ίσως κάτι να ξέρουν, γιατί αυτοί έχουν τις μελέτες και τους συμβούλους επικοινωνίας. Για κάθε ψηφοφόρο της Α΄ Αθηνών υπάρχουν τρεις- τέσσερεις ψηφοφόροι της Κω, των Καλαβρύτων και της Καρδίτσας. Αυτούς τους ενδιαφέρει να έχουν τη δυνατότητα να φοροδιαφεύγουν μέσω των επιχειρήσεών τους, να διορίσουν το παιδί τους στο δημόσιο στο νομό τους και να πάρουν επιδότηση για το χωράφι τους. Και τον ξάδερφο στην τροχαία που θα τους σβήσει την κλήση. Τους ενδιαφέρει ο επόμενος Μεσσίας, που θα του φιλήσουν το χέρι στη συγκέντρωση, γιατί δεν έχουν ούτε τις γνώσεις ούτε τις παραστάσεις που θα τους βοηθήσουν να καταλάβουν ότι οι λύσεις πρέπει να είναι δικές μας κι όχι του εκάστοτε Μεσσία. 
Τους ενδιαφέρει να ψοφήσει και η κατσίκα του γείτονα κι ο ίδιος ο γείτονας (κατά προτίμηση με τρόπο μαγικό, μη μας ζητηθούν ευθύνες), όπως δείχνει κι ένα βλακώδες βιντεοκλίπ που είδα χτες στο ΦΒ με κάτι κρητικάτσηδες που έρχεται υποψήφιος βουλευτής στο καφενείο τους και δεν ανταλλάσσουν χειραψία και μετά μας τον δείχνουν στο δρόμο που φεύγει από το χωριό να πεθαίνει στο ιχ του (!!!!).


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2015)

Αυτό δώ εννοείς;






«Να σταθώ στα πόδια μου». Λεωνίδας Μπαλάφας - Γιώργος Νικηφόρου Ζερβάκης (official video)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2015)

Τι ψήφισαν οι άνεργοι (το βρήκα *εδώ*):


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ψήφισαν οι άνεργοι (το βρήκα *εδώ*):



Επειδή τη συγκεκριμένη καρτέλα την έχουν κάνει παντιέρα και οι ίδιοι οι χρυσαυγίτες, να επισημάνω απλώς ότι τα ποσοστά αυτά προέρχονται από την ποιοτική ανάλυση των exit polls. Κι όπως όλοι θαυμάσαμε, τα αποτελέσματα των exit polls πρέπει πλέον να τα καταναλώνουμε με μια τσιμπιά αλάτι, που λέγανε παλιά στις μεταφράσεις συνταγών.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2015)

Εάριε: Ναι, αυτό εννοώ. 

Περί έξιτπολ= Πιδύο μην τα μπερδεύεις με τις δημοσκοπήσεις; Το έξιτπολ που είδα εγώ χτες στις εφτά και πέντε ήταν ιδιαίτερα ακριβές. 
Όσο για το τί ψήφισαν οι άνεργοι, διαμαρτυρία ψήφισαν οι άνεργοι. Είναι εμφανές.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Περί έξιτπολ= Πιδύο μην τα μπερδεύεις με τις δημοσκοπήσεις; Το έξιτπολ που είδα εγώ χτες στις εφτά και πέντε ήταν ιδιαίτερα ακριβές.



Παρντόν; Ένα ενιαίο exit poll υπήρχε στα κανάλια και έδινε 2% διαφορά στις 7. Στις 8 άρχισαν να την ανεβάζουν προς το 5.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Επειδή τη συγκεκριμένη καρτέλα την έχουν κάνει παντιέρα και οι ίδιοι οι χρυσαυγίτες, να επισημάνω απλώς ότι τα ποσοστά αυτά προέρχονται από την ποιοτική ανάλυση των exit polls. Κι όπως όλοι θαυμάσαμε, τα αποτελέσματα των exit polls πρέπει πλέον να τα καταναλώνουμε με μια τσιμπιά αλάτι, που λέγανε παλιά στις μεταφράσεις συνταγών.



Μα πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τέτοια στοιχεία όμως πέρα από τη χρήση ερωτηματολογίων;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 21, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τέτοια στοιχεία όμως πέρα από τη χρήση ερωτηματολογίων;



Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος. Λέω απλώς ότι διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου για την εγκυρότητα του ποσοστού.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Earion said:


> Αυτό δώ εννοείς;
> ...
> «Να σταθώ στα πόδια μου». Λεωνίδας Μπαλάφας - Γιώργος Νικηφόρου Ζερβάκης (official video)



Η βαρβατίλα ως πολιτική πρόταση (ΕφΣυν)


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Παρντόν; Ένα ενιαίο exit poll υπήρχε στα κανάλια και έδινε 2% διαφορά στις 7. Στις 8 άρχισαν να την ανεβάζουν προς το 5.



Προφανώς δεν βλέπω κανάλια στο Λονδίνο. 
Στις πέντε και κάτι ώρα Λονδίνου κοίταξα στο ιντερνέτιο, Ναυτεμπορική, in.gr δε θυμάμαι ποιό, είδα που έλεγε μια διαφορά σημαντική και γύρισα στη δουλειά μου. 
Ποιός βγαίνει; με ρώτησε η παλιά μου συμφοιτήτρια που δούλευε στο απέναντι γραφείο. 
Ο Σύριζα, της είπα. 
Αυτοί δεν ήταν και πριν; Με τον φαλακρό; 
Ναι, της είπα αφηρημένα ενώ υπολόγιζα πόσες λέξεις μου μένουν ακόμα και πόση ώρα θα με πάρουν. 
Μετά από λίγο...
Να σταματήσουμε στις έξι να πάμε να πάμε για φαγητό, μου είπε. Κοίτα στο τριπαντβάιζορ καμιά εξωτική κουζίνα.
Γαμώτο, κι ήθελα κανα τρίωρο ακόμα για να τελειώσω. Πάει τώρα για αύριο. Άνοιξα ένα παράθυρο κι έγραψα εξωτική... κουζίνα... Λονδίνο...
Ταϊλανδέζικο, ψάξε για ταϊλανδέζικο. 
ΟΚ, ψάχνω για ταϊλανδέζικο. Αλλά όταν θα ξαναρθείς σε έξι μήνες να πάμε οπωσδήποτε σε ελληνικό. Έχω ένα προαίσθημα ότι μέχρι τότε μάλλον θα έχουν ανοίξει κι άλλα στο Λονδίνο.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2015)

Η τελική ανάλυση των ερωτηματολογίων δίνει μια ελαφρά διαφορετική εικόνα για την ψήφο των ανέργων.


----------



## rogne (Sep 22, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Η τελική ανάλυση των ερωτηματολογίων δίνει μια ελαφρά διαφορετική εικόνα για την ψήφο των ανέργων.



Χαχα! Ανεπαίσθητα διαφορετική, θα έλεγα...


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2015)

Κι ας πω τώρα αυτά που δεν είχα διάθεση να γράψω χτες το βράδυ: 
Πιδύε, εγώ περίμενα από το έξιτπολ στις εφτά και κάτι να μου πει ποιός βγαίνει. Μου το είπε. Είμαι ικανοποιημένη από την πληροφορία. Στις δέκα- έντεκα το βράδυ θα είχα αν ήθελα πιο σίγουρη πληροφορία, με τις καταμετρήσεις. 
Εδώ και μια εικοσαετία - άντε δεκαπενταετία- δεν είναι πλέον ντέρμπι οι εκλογές. Ναι, κάποτε ξενύχταγες κι άρχιζαν τα αποτελέσματα να έρχονται τα μεσάνυχτα από την Άνω Κωλοπετεινίτσα, ένα ένα τμήμα, καμιά σχέση με το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Πάνε αυτές οι εποχές. 
Δεν περίμενα από το έξιτπολ να μου πει με πόσες έδρες (ήταν ξεκάθαρη η διαφορά, όπως ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι δεν υπήρχε αυτοδυναμία). Ούτε με ποιούς θα κάνει συνεργασίες ή αν τον ψήφισαν οι νοικοκυρές ή οι παππούδες. Αυτές είναι συζητήσεις της επόμενης μέρας που έχεις τα αποτελέσματα όλης της χώρας και κάθεσαι και παίζεις να περάσει η ώρα σου - γιατί βεβαίως τί άλλο κάνει κάποιος που δεν ανήκει στις ομάδες στρατηγικής των κομμάτων με την κατηγοριοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων; Παίζει. 
Αν από την άλλη ήταν δουλειά μου να μελετήσω τα αποτελέσματα και να προτείνω πολιτική στα κόμματα, εννοείται ότι θα το έκανα (αυτή είναι άλλωστε η δουλειά μου), αλλά θα χρέωνα τη συνηθισμένη μου ταρίφα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια πολύ καλή ανάλυση για τα έξιτπολ του μπιμπισί και τη μεθοδολογία τους υπάρχει εδώ. Στην Ελλάδα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο σύστημα. 
Αντιγράφω:
The important word here is estimated: on the basis of just an exit poll, nothing is known with certainty! In particular, the exit poll does not tell us which party will win any given seat; but it can tell us how likely each party is to win a given seat.

Επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι μεν καλή στη στατιστική, αλλά έχω μαθηματικές βάσεις, εννοείται ότι καταλαβαίνω 100% τί λέει το παραπάνω και έχω τις ανάλογες προσδοκίες (δηλαδή πολύ λίγες). Ίσως κάποιος που έχει άλλη αντίληψη για τα μαθηματικά να νομίζει ότι οι στατιστικοί κάνουν μερικά άμπρακατάμπρα και βρίσκουν αποτέλεσμα σιγουρότατο. 

ΥΓ Και φυσικά άλλο έξιτπολ άλλο δημοσκόπηση πριν τις εκλογές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

Και όμως οι δημοσκοπήσεις δεν αστόχησαν, κτγμ. Όλες οι δημοσκοπήσεις δίνονταν με στατιστικό εύρος +/- 2,5-2,8% (και πιθανότητα 95%, _όχι βεβαιότητα_). Όλες οι δημοσκοπήσεις έδιναν επίσης αναποφάσιστους της τάξης του 8, 10, 12% με πλειοψηφία ανάμεσά τους ψηφοφόρους Σύριζα του Ιανουαρίου, άρα ένα δυνητικό μέγιστο πρόσθετο 5-6% ακόμη (τελικά φαίνεται ότι από αυτή την πηγή ο Σύριζα αποκόμισε τελικά ένα καθαρό ποσοστό έως και 3% επί του συνόλου).

Το αποτέλεσμα υπάρχει σε όλες τις δημοσκοπήσεις που είναι, στην πραγματικότητα, κάτι σαν χρησμοί. Στο σκάκι, που χρησιμοποιούμε ένα στατιστικό σύστημα αξιολόγησης (Elo ratings), δεν μας παραξενεύουν αυτά τα στατιστικά τερτίπια. Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά τι σημαίνει έλο 1185 και 1470 κλπ (πολύ συχνά, απολύτως τίποτα).

Τέλος, δείτε τη δημοσκόπηση που δημοσιεύτηκε στην Αυγή 2-3 μέρες πριν από τις εκλογές. 31-31 έδινε και αυτή, στα σίγουρα. Ακόμη και ο Τσίπρας, στο περίφημο σημείωμα με τα προγνωστικά που κυκλοφόρησε, διαφορά 3 μονάδων έβλεπε.

Το θέμα είναι αλλού. Ότι αν δεν υπάρχει στην κοινωνία απόλυτη κατανόηση της σχετικότητας των στατιστικών μετρήσεων, και δεν συνειδητοποιούμε ότι ο αριθμός που βλέπουμε είναι ένας μπαλαντέρ που σημαίνει («με πιθανότητα 95%, τόσο συν/πλην 2-2,5%»), θα βλέπουμε την κοινωνία να απορεί και να εκδηλώνει συμπτώματα ματαίωσης.

Το έξιτ πολ είναι άλλη ιστορία. Φαίνεται να έχει υπάρξει μεγάλη διαφωνία από κάποιους συμμετέχοντες για τις κρίσεις άλλων συναδέλφων τους από τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες που συνεργάστηκαν για το έξι πολ.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κι ας πω τώρα αυτά που δεν είχα διάθεση να γράψω χτες το βράδυ:
> Πιδύε, εγώ περίμενα απο το έξιτπολ στις εφτά και κάτι να μου πει ποιός βγαίνει. Μου το έιπε. Είμαι ικανοποιημένη από την πληροφορία.


Ξαναλέω. Στις 7 τα κανάλια έδιναν μια περιορισμένη πρωτιά Σύριζα με μια δυνητική πρωτιά εντός της στατιστικής ψαλίδας. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς μπορεί να είναι κανείς ικανοποιημένος από την πληροφορία αυτή. Και δεν θα είχε κανέναν λόγο ο Μαυρής να βγει να ζητήσει δημοσίως συγγνώμη εκ μέρους των δημοσκόπων αν δεν ένιωθε την ανάγκη γι' αυτό. Θα μου πεις, ε, φαινόταν ποιος είναι πρώτος. Μα δεν είναι το ίδιο μια διαφαινόμενη κυβέρνηση Σύριζα - ΠΑΣΟΚ - Ποτάμι και μια κυβέρνηση Σύριζα - ΑνΕλ. Η στάση του ΠΑΣΟΚ έχει ενδιαφέρον. Μετά τα πρώτα έξιτ πολ, οπότε και περίμενε ότι ο σχηματισμός κυβέρνησης δεν θα είναι εφικτός χωρίς αυτό ή το Ποτάμι (αφού όλοι είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει ότι κυβέρνηση θα γίνει βρέξει χιονίσει), έκανε τον πολλά βαρύ: θέλουμε και τη ΝΔ για να συμμετάσχουμε στην κυβέρνηση, κλπ. Μετά τα δεύτερα έξιτ πολ, όταν οι δημοσκόποι άρχισαν διακριτικά να λένε ότι είναι εφικτή και μια επανάληψη της προηγούμενης κυβέρνησης, ο τόνος άλλαξε, έγινε λίγο περισσότερο «μωρέ δε βάζετε και μας μέσα να μην είστε τόσο κοντά στο όριο των 150;».



SBE said:


> Εδώ και μια εικοσαετία - άντε δεκαπενταετία- δεν είναι πλέον ντέρμπι οι εκλογές.


Καλά που το περιόρισες στη δεκαπενταετία γιατί οι εκλογές του 2000 ήταν ο ορισμός του ντέρμπι. Αλλά και του 2012 δεν τις λες Ολυμπιακός - Πανθρακικός. Εξάλλου, είναι άλλο πράγμα οι εκλογές σε συνθήκες αυστηρού δικομματισμού και μονοκομματικών κυβερνήσεων, κι άλλο πράγμα οι εκλογές σε συνθήκες κυβερνήσεων συνεργασίας και βουλής επτά και βάλε κομμάτων.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2015)

Ειλικρινά πάντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω τον ντόρο που έχει γίνει με τις δημοσκοπήσεις. Θα τον καταλάβαινα εάν τελικά είχαν επηρεάσει το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα, εάν έδιναν ας πούμε δεύτερο το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πράγματι έχανε τις εκλογές και ίσως κατά πολύ - εδώ όμως φαίνεται ότι ακόμα κι αν είμαστε κακοπροαίρετοι και πιστέψουμε πως οι δημοσκοπήσεις είναι κατευθυνόμενες, αυτές δεν επηρεάζουν τελικά την ψήφο, αλλά δίνουν μια εικόνα του εκλογικού σώματος τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή.

Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι το φαινόμενο αστοχίας των δημοσκοπήσεων δεν είναι μόνο ελληνικό: στις πρόσφατες βρετανικές εκλογές, ο Κάμερον βγήκε πρώτος παρά τις προβλέψεις των δημοσκόπων για το αντίθετο. Διάβαζα μάλιστα τότε ότι αυτό οφείλεται και στο κοινό που συχνά βρίσκει την ευκαιρία να κάνει κάζο στους δημοσκόπους που ζητούν τις απόψεις του.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ειλικρινά πάντως, δεν καταλαβαίνω τον ντόρο που έχει γίνει με τις δημοσκοπήσεις.



Υπάρχουν δύο είδη ντόρου. Το ένα είναι η σκανδαλολογία. Είναι το αφήγημα των Καμμένων (αλλά και του Μουρούτη της ΝΔ προεκλογικά): οι εταιρίες (εσχάτως και τα πανεπιστήμια) που κάνουν δημοσκοπήσεις, είναι πουλημένοι υπηρέτες συμφερόντων. Δεν το συμμερίζομαι ως έχει. 

Υπάρχει και ένα δεύτερο είδος ντόρου, ότι οι δημοσκοπήσεις πέφτουν όλο και περισσότερο έξω. Το φαινόμενο είναι εντοπισμένο χρονικά, άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι τυχαίο. Ορισμένες παράμετροί του είναι τεχνικές, όπως η μετάβαση στο μοντέλο της τηλεφωνικής δημοσκόπησης και τα προβλήματα που αυτή θέτει σε περιβάλλον οικονομικής κρίσης. Άλλες είναι οικονομικές: όπως σε πολλές άλλες πτυχές της ελληνικής οικονομίας έχουμε περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις απ' όσες αντέχει ο χώρος, με αποτέλεσμα οι κίνδυνοι της προχειρότητας να εντείνονται. Οι δεύτερες είναι σοβαρότερες, γιατί σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ δύσκολο να πάρεις παραγγελιά.


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article...d-gia-na-petyhoyn-nai-apodeiknyei-oti-stinoyn


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

Προσωπικά, βλέπω έναν απώτερο κίνδυνο στη φασαρία αυτή. Τον κίνδυνο να επεκτείνεται (ή να έχει ήδη επεκταθεί) η όποια αστοχία των μοντέλων διερεύνησης των τάσεων στην κοινωνία και σε κάθε λογής άλλες έρευνες --και δεν εννοώ μόνο τις αγορές προϊόντων.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Είναι πολύ περίπλοκο το όλο ζήτημα για να έχω βαρύνουσα άποψη χωρίς να το έχω μελετήσει. Μπορώ πάντως να αντιληφθώ τη λογική του λάθους σε ένα ρευστό πολιτικό σκηνικό σε συνδυασμό με αλλαγές στην μεθοδολογία λόγω τεχνολογικών προσαρμογών.

Δυο πράγματα μπορώ να σκεφτώ και να αναφέρω τώρα:

α) Αν όλες οι δημοσκοπήσεις (λόγω κοινών λαθών) δείχνουν να παίζεται η πρωτιά με μικρή διαφορά, αυτό είναι πιθανό να κλέψει ψήφους από τα μικρά κόμματα. Και το αντίστροφο: Να υπάρχει μικρή διαφορά αλλά να μη φαίνεται στις δημοσκοπήσεις, οπότε η ψήφος να είναι πιο χαλαρή. Μπορούμε λοιπόν να πούμε ότι οι δημοσκοπήσεις επηρεάζουν — ενίοτε ενδέχεται να επηρεάζουν με κρίσιμο τρόπο.

β) Οι ενδιάμεσες δημοσκοπήσεις που κάνουν τα κόμματα, ιδίως το κυβερνών, για να καθορίσουν την πολιτική τους. Ορίζεται έτσι η πολιτική με γνώμονα το πολιτικό κόστος και όχι άλλες λογικές και προτεραιότητες. Ένας καλός τρόπος να σμπαραλιάσεις μια χώρα στο βωμό του λαϊκισμού.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2015)

Themis said:


> http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article...d-gia-na-petyhoyn-nai-apodeiknyei-oti-stinoyn



O αρθρογράφος δεν γνωρίζει τί σημαίνει σημείωμα στρατηγικής (strategic brief) και γνωρίζει ότι ούτε οι αναγνώστες του γνωρίζουν, ούτε το πλατύ κοινό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> β) Οι ενδιάμεσες δημοσκοπήσεις που κάνουν τα κόμματα, ιδίως το κυβερνών, για να καθορίσουν την πολιτική τους. Ορίζεται έτσι η πολιτική με γνώμονα το πολιτικό κόστος και όχι άλλες λογικές και προτεραιότητες. Ένας καλός τρόπος να σμπαραλιάσεις μια χώρα στο βωμό του λαϊκισμού.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι περισσότεροι δουλεύουν με focus groups παρά με δημοσκοπήσεις στα ενδιάμεσα. 
Και ναι, από τη δεκαετία του '90 που γενικεύτηκε η χρηση focus groups στην πολιτική, τέρμα η πολιτική (νομίζω η πρώτη μεγάλη προεκλογική εκστρατεία που έγινε με τη βοήθεια της σύγχρονης στατιστικής και των νέων δυνατοτήτων των υπολογιστών ήταν του Κλίντον το '92).


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2015)

Πιστεύω ότι η δυσπιστία στα αποτελέσματα των δημοσκοπήσεων, η οποία είναι δυσανάλογη της βαρύτητας των δημοσκοπήσεων, οφείλεται στο ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος είναι εντελώς άσχετος με το θέμα και νομίζει ότι οι δημοσκοπήσεις είναι κάτι σαν το μέντιουμ της γειτονιάς. Θα έλεγα κιόλας ότι υπάρχει μια καχυποψία η οποία είναι απλά καχυποψία σε _ό,τι δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω με τις περιορισμένες μου γνώσεις γιατί όταν τα κάναμε στο σχολείο εγώ χάζευα._
Από τέτοια στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πολλά, με κορυφαίο (και απόδειξη ότι όντως χάζευαν στο σχολείο) το ότι τις δύο τελευταίες φορές που είχαμε απογραφή στην Ελλάδα- 2011 και 2001- κυκλοφόρησαν διάφορα συνωμοσιολογικά όπως π.χ. ότι μας επιβάλλει την απογραφή η ΕΕ για να μας φορολογήσει, ότι την απογραφή τη ζητάνε οι μασόνοι, οι Ρότσιλντ, οι Μπιλντεμπεργκ, ότι υπάρχει κάτι ύποπτο γύρω από αυτό το νέο φαινόμενο της απογραφής (!!!) κλπ κλπ κλπ. Δεν θυμάμαι παρόμοια συζήτηση το 1991 που έγινε επίσης απογραφή, άρα μάλλον μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε χρονικά τη γέννηση της καχυποψίας. 
Και μάλλον δεν βοήθησαν και τα Greek statistics.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι παρόμοια συζήτηση το 1991 που έγινε επίσης απογραφή, άρα μάλλον μπορούμε να τοποθετήσουμε χρονικά τη γέννηση της καχυποψίας.



Εκτιμώ ότι οι ερευνητές στο μέλλον θα εντοπίσουν ως κομβικά σημεία για πολλά από τα σημερινά δεινά εξαιτίας προβλημάτων απλής λογικής το νεομακεδονικό (αναζωπύρωση εθνικιστικών μύθων) και το θέμα των ταυτοτήτων (αναζωπύρωση θρησκοληπτικών μύθων).


----------



## rogne (Sep 22, 2015)

Επειδή η παραπάνω συζήτηση τείνει να πάρει μια τροπή "η πλέμπα ενάντια στην επιστήμη", να προσθέσω απλώς κάτι για το οποίο η SBE δεν έχει μάλλον εικόνα: υπάρχουν απ' τη μια οι δημοσκοπήσεις και απ' την άλλη η παρουσίασή τους από τα ΜΜΕ. Γι' αυτή την τελευταία, κόβω κι εγώ το χέρι μου ότι είναι στημένη, και πιο συγκεκριμένα ότι ήταν βάναυσα στημένη σε αυτές τις εκλογές, περισσότερο ίσως και απ' ό,τι στο δημοψήφισμα. Για τις δημοσκοπήσεις, κόβω το (άλλο) χέρι μου ότι δεν είναι στημένες. Θα μπορούσα να επεκταθώ γι' αυτή τη διάκριση, ίσως το επιχειρήσω άλλη στιγμή. Προς το παρόν, 1) ας έχουμε υπόψη πως όταν η πλέμπα αμφισβητεί τις δημοσκοπήσεις, εννοεί, κι ας μην το καταλαβαίνει πάντα, τις δημοσκοπήσεις έτσι όπως τις βλέπει στα ΜΜΕ, και 2) ας απολαύσουμε τη διακαναλική μετεκλογική συναίνεση κατά των δημοσκοπήσεων εν γένει και ας καγχάσουμε όλοι μαζί (or not).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

Περιμένοντας τη νέα κυβέρνηση και παίζοντας στοιχήματα για το πόσους ανεξέλληνες και πόσους εξωκοινοβουλευτικούς, πόσους παλιούς και πόσους νέους και, κυρίως, πόσες γυναίκες θα περιλαμβάνει, μια σειρά από δημοσιεύματα για τις δημοσκοπήσεις:

(α) Σχολιασμός:

*Ερωτήματα για τις δημοσκοπήσεις* (Κων. Ζούλας, _Καθημερινή_)

(β) Εταιρείες:

Metron Analysis, Στρ. Φαναράς: *Εκλογές Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 – Αποτίμηση exit poll & προεκλογικών ερευνών*

marc, Θωμάς Γεράκης: *Δήλωση για τις δημοσκοπήσεις και το exit poll*


----------

